# Sickness, bowing and agitated



## XSamx (May 13, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm new here and looking for some advice please.
My Labrador has been sick a few times over the last 2 days usually straight after eating. I cut down his food to just a quarter last night and this morning and he hasn't been sick since, he's been fine through the day running around on his 2 walks, playing with toys and hiding our shoes etc! but this evening he seems very uncomfortable, he won't settle, keeps bowing and is feeling very sorry for himself. 

Any ideas what it could be? I was going to take him to the vets today but he seemed fine until tonight. Could it just be an upset stomach?

Thank you!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi, I don't want to overly worry you but this sounds like a bit like Bloat

There's a sticky thread at the top of the board http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/64637-bloat-some-information.html

A couple of questions:

How long before or after exercise do you feed him?

Does he wolf down his food?

Has he pooped since this has started?


----------



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

XSamx said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here and looking for some advice please.
> My Labrador has been sick a few times over the last 2 days usually straight after eating. I cut down his food to just a quarter last night and this morning and he hasn't been sick since, he's been fine through the day running around on his 2 walks, playing with toys and hiding our shoes etc! but this evening he seems very uncomfortable, he won't settle, keeps bowing and is feeling very sorry for himself.
> 
> Any ideas what it could be? I was going to take him to the vets today but he seemed fine until tonight. Could it just be an upset stomach?
> ...


Don't hang about here, could possibly be bloat, get to a vet now


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

As others have said it coulod well be bloat and really should be seen by a vet asap
good luck hope all works out ok


----------



## XSamx (May 13, 2013)

He's been to the toilet fine, he eats either an hour before or after exercise we always leave him a while either way. He does eat quickly but I though that was normal for Labradors lol I think I better take him to the vets in the morning. Thanks everyone


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

XSamx said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here and looking for some advice please.
> My Labrador has been sick a few times over the last 2 days usually straight after eating. I cut down his food to just a quarter last night and this morning and he hasn't been sick since, he's been fine through the day running around on his 2 walks, playing with toys and hiding our shoes etc! but this evening he seems very uncomfortable, he won't settle, keeps bowing and is feeling very sorry for himself.
> 
> Any ideas what it could be? I was going to take him to the vets today but he seemed fine until tonight. Could it just be an upset stomach?
> ...


Being unsettled and agitated or not resting, or when they do laying in a spinx like position instead of on their side stretched out and relaxed, doing lots of stretching and arching of backs, or standing roached backed, and sometimes with front legs spayed too, can all be signs of pain usualy abdominal a lot of the time. Other signs are they may worry at their stomachs. Have you felt his tum, if its distended and tight like a drumskin thats not a good sign usually either. Looking depressed and uncomfortable or being clingy althoug some will take themselves off too sometimes are all signs too. Being sick especially soon after eating or even trying to be sick and bringing nothings up (unproductive vomitting) is often another sign.

The above can be signs of bloat, which if left untreated can often cause gastric tortion, the stomach twists on its axis which is an emergency as if something is not done then it can be fatal, in fact if the bloats not treated it can lead to gastric tortion so its also an emergency too.

Other things that will also give you similar signs too is often a blockage, the symptoms can vary slightly depending on where the blockage has occured and if its a partial or a complete blockage. I know some labs can be terrible at eating things they shouldnt especially when pups and younger. If he has a history of eating things he shouldnt again then I would be very suspect with that too perhaps.

They can sometimes still toilet as well, at least at first athough often it can become loose, diarrhoea or very watery, or they will not toilet at all.

ETA forgot to add, if he is very protective of his stomach and doesnt want you to touch it, or if you do it and it seems sore or uncomfortable or you get a pain reaction again thats usually a bad sigh too.Again aswell if he is snappy and reactive when you go to touch it, these all all suspect signs too.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

When you mention the bowing..pancreatitis came to my mind ,certainly worth getting a vet to give the once over .


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Sounds like it could be obstruction from his unsettledness and bowing, also being sick after eating could mean food can't go down. Is he pooing or got watery diarrhoea? If so it could be what's called 'overflow' meaning that's all that can come out, solids can't - again a sign of obstruction. 

Def needs to see an emergency vet because even if he's been playing a day or two before it could mean the obstruction has now moved further down and is firmly lodged. The intestine then begins to die if blood can't circulate properly. Vet ASAP as this can be quickly fatal.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

These are just the signs are dog was showing earlier this week with pancreatitis, get him to a vet quick. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

How'd it go at the vets?

Hope he's OK


----------



## XSamx (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for all of your replies, we rang the emergency vet in the night but they werent too concerned about the symptons so asked us to take him in the morning, he has been to the vets today. He thinks it is gastroenteritis (sorry if I haven't spelt that properly) he's had an injection and tablets (zirak) for a few days, his temperature is fine and he can't feel anything in his intestines. If he doesn't feel better after a couple of days he needs to go back incase it's a blockage. He doesn't eat anything though so He thinks its unlikely.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Hope hes feeling better every day, xxx They can be such a worry cant they, if only they could talk , lol lol


----------



## XSamx (May 13, 2013)

Thank you! Yes they are a worry I sometimes wonder why I put myself through it lol but I couldn't be without them life would be dull!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Fingers crossed the vet is right and it's easily treated. Get well wishes form here. xx

Thanks for the update, have been thinking about him all day.


----------



## XSamx (May 13, 2013)

Thanks so much Malmum.
He's definitely improved so fingers crossed


----------

